
Show HN: The Road to learn React [4th edition, free ebook] - rwieruch
https://leanpub.com/the-road-to-learn-react
======
rwieruch
Hello there! I am so excited to release the 4th edition of the Road to learn
React. It teaches the fundamentals of React in a 190-page ebook and runs under
the payment model pay what you want. So you can grab the ebook for free! There
are a couple of other bundles that help me to ensure keeping the ebook for
free to enable everyone learning React.

On the journey, you will build your own Hacker News application by
implementing exciting features such as sending search requests to an API,
implementing client-side pagination, and performing client-side caching. Over
12.000 people have downloaded the ebook so far! Everything bundled up to learn
all the fundamentals about React and JavaScript ES6 along the way. I hope you
grab your copy and start to learn React :-)

